# Slide Out Question



## Rods (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey everyone.......I'm new to the site and RVing, actually my wife and I havn't purchased yet but are looking at a 21RS. Quick question....can you sleep on the rear queen bed when the slide out is in. Thanks for the help. -Rods


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This has been debated many times here on the forum and the general conclusion is that it isn't advised. Keystone says no. The attachment points for the ceiling guides are not made to support the normal loads for the slideout. Now, because the slide is in and locked, there is some debate about how much load actually exists on those guide rail screws (the slide can't really move so it shouldn't be much).

Bottom line is that you'll have to make the call on your own.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.

BBB


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First Welcome Rods to the group
As BBB just said this has been hashed over and over before
But you are new here so
Some will say yes other will say no
I did it once with no problem
But if I was to did it on a regular basics,I would make a some kind of support for the front of the bed to the floor to take the weight off of the guide rails.
That's just my $.02

Don action


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

When we were looking at the different models the salesman, who really seemed to know his stuff, said no. They had a few come back with problems because of it. That's one of the reasons we went with the 28BHS. It's ready when you are. We live a long way from malls and such so the wife always needs her fix when we travel. We pull into the parking lot and into the Outback I go. Usually there's a nap involved.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Rods!* action

I am sure you would be very pleased with a new back.
Sleeping on the slide when retracted is not a good idea.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sleeping on the slide when retracted is not a good idea


I'm not sure there is a definitive answer, but IMHO, I agree with Doug.

Mark


----------



## Rods (Jan 12, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> This has been debated many times here on the forum and the general conclusion is that it isn't advised. Keystone says no. The attachment points for the ceiling guides are not made to support the normal loads for the slideout. Now, because the slide is in and locked, there is some debate about how much load actually exists on those guide rail screws (the slide can't really move so it shouldn't be much).
> 
> Bottom line is that you'll have to make the call on your own.
> 
> ...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rods,

Welcome to the site and glad to see you are considering the Outback. sunny Post often and let us know what you do. Happy Camping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> When we were looking at the different models the salesman, who really seemed to know his stuff, said no. They had a few come back with problems because of it. That's one of the reasons we went with the 28BHS. It's ready when you are. We live a long way from malls and such so the wife always needs her fix when we travel. We pull into the parking lot and into the Outback I go. Usually there's a nap involved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first I read this like you were getting some nookie while out shopping....then again, maybe you were.

Anyhoot, Rods....Welcome to the best site on the internet. Don't sleep/use the slide while it's not out. If you really want to be able to do this, someone on this board created some really nice support legs, that they just slip under the bed and can then use the bed while it is in the closed position.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > When we were looking at the different models the salesman, who really seemed to know his stuff, said no. They had a few come back with problems because of it. That's one of the reasons we went with the 28BHS. It's ready when you are. We live a long way from malls and such so the wife always needs her fix when we travel. We pull into the parking lot and into the Outback I go. Usually there's a nap involved.
> ...


I'd have to drag her out of the mall for that. Her fix is shopping. We've been married too long for anything else.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

He He He


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > nascarcamper said:
> ...


There is something about hiding Christmas presents in the Outback that's different though.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome to the site, Rods.

I made supports that go under the front of the QS when it is pushed in. Nothing fancy, just 2 x 4s in a box configuration that I can slide under the bed and transfer the weight to the floor.

When we travel and have the bikes on the back, it is handy to be able to pull over at a rest area and sleep without sliding out the bed. We have been doing this for 3+ years and it works fine.

I would not do it without support under the bed, though.

-Matt


----------



## Rods (Jan 12, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> Welcome to the site, Rods.
> 
> I made supports that go under the front of the QS when it is pushed in. Nothing fancy, just 2 x 4s in a box configuration that I can slide under the bed and transfer the weight to the floor.
> 
> ...


----------

